# pioneer to canada/US border or shipping



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi
Im near US/Canada border (Canada side) and looking to purchase a Pioneer VSX 1021. Im sure i've read Pioneers cannot be exported from US to Canada. Is this correct?
If this is the case, would I potentially be able to drive over the border buy one and bring it back, (paying duties of course)


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

You can't buy from a US store and have them ship it to Canada. Sending gifts to my sister can be a pain. If shipping is cheaper then duties, then just drive over, buy it, and then ship it to yourself.

Are their no audio stores in Canada that have what you want?


----------



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

none that have it in stock.

Would I be able to drive down to Washington, buy at best buy (who have stock) then drive back to Canada? Or is it prohibited for me to bring it back?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Not sure. You might need to call and ask someone. I used to live in Toledo and drive to Windsor. I once declared some beer and cigars on the way back, but that was coming back in to the US.

If I want to send something to my sister, I have to order it, have it delivered to me, then ship it to Canada. I never actually checked on the laws.

I don't see why a Pioneer would be a problem, but I'm sure you could find the right government office to call and ask. Just cause I can bring something back in to the US doesn't really have anything to do with you taking something back in to Canada.

Or, you could just buy it, then go to a UPS store.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I order stuff all the time from the US and ship it(usually free) to a warehouse service at the border town near me(about an hour drive) and then just go pick it up when I know it's there. Pay the gst and drive home. Depending on what it is there's almost never duty and prices are way better down south and with the dollar the way it is...it's almost a no brainer


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can buy it in the US and bring it over, thats no issue however they wont honor the warrentee if you have problems unless you bring it back to the same place you bought it from and even then they may give you some hassles.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

It's not prohibited to bring back electronics unless they are considered a safety risk in Canada. That would be if they were recalled or on a hazardous materials list. It mostly pertains to baby items (like walkers and cribs) or chemicals. There isn't a law in Canada about lead in solder like there is in Europe so don't worry about that. The ASA seal of approval is just as good as the CSA approval.

You'll pay HST and possibly duty on it. If it's not manufactured in North America (including Mexico) you might pay a lot of duty. You are allowed an exemption depending on how long you were over. You're allowed $50 after 24 hours, $400 after 48 hours and $750 after 7 days.

Also like Tony stated, the warranty is no good in Canada. You'll have to keep your receipt and take it back across the border if you have a problem with it. You might get hassled at the border then so make sure you keep all of your paper work in order.


----------



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks i found one in canada at gibys


----------

